# Coat Dressing / Grooming Mousse



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A lot of people around here use bottoms up (bodifier).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a lot of judges are looking, finally, for more natural coats. Maybe see how you do without it, you might be surprised.


----------

